# iframe neu laden



## Aragon4868 (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe unter PHP per iframe mir eine weitere Seite eingebettet, die im Sekundentakt neu geladen werden soll.

Ich habe den "refresh" bei der zu ladenen Seite unter gebracht:


```
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="1; URL=time.inc.php">
```

Leider erscheint somit aber auf der Hauptseite immer unter der Ladebalken, so als ob die Hauptseite neu geladen werden würde. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das anders zu lösen, so das "nur" die eingebettete Seite neu geladen wird?

Im Voraus vilen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## killerkirsche (17. Juli 2008)

über iframes weiß ich nich viel.
aber ginge das nicht mit javascript?
dem iframe ne id geben und dann auf ihn und seine Location zugreifen?
iwi so:

```
document.getElementById("IFRAME-ID").setLocation("Die zu ladene Location");
```

Kann sein, dass das im IE nich klappen tut


----------



## Aragon4868 (17. Juli 2008)

Hi,

es muss ja einen Intiator geben, der den Iframe neu laden lassen muss. Also einen Timer. Und was ist, wenn JS abgeschaltet ist?

Gruss Thorsten


----------

